# إعادة تصنيع مخلفات الجبس - إستفسار



## مصنع الجبس (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الكرام

ارغب في الإستفسار من حضراتكم حول إمكانية إعادة استخدام مخلفات الجبس بعد التصنيع حيث انني اعمل حاليا على تأسيس مصنع منتجات الجبس كالكرانيش ومختلف الديكورات وعند صب القوالب تكون هناك كميات مهدرة 

فكيف يمكنني اعادة تصنيعها والإستفادة منها؟


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ramey114 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*تعارف*

لا اعرف اخى لكن انا مثلك و اريد انا اعرف


----------

